# You're screwed either way..



## zesty (Mar 30, 2010)

Raccoon City or Silent Hill? Which would you go to?  No you can't turn back, lol.

Where and why?  And if you pick Silent Hill, your why better be awesome.

I was talking with my friend and we both agreed with Raccoon City.  I mean, at least you can shoot your way out.  Silent Hill usually has to LET you out, and it loooovveess company.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 30, 2010)

Screw this, I'm going to Liberty City.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 30, 2010)

I chose Silent Hill because I'm a sadistic bastard who would be more than interested in seeing my deepest fears and insecurities manifest themselves into physical form. :V

and the whole chain/rust look of the "other" Silent Hill _turns me on_ is cool.


----------



## Bando (Mar 30, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Screw this, I'm going to Liberty City.



^

just watch out for Roman.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 30, 2010)

Raccoon City. At least I'd be nostalgic before I died.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey, at least at Raccoon City, you know what you're in for. Pack an M4 and a shitton of ammo and you're probably good - Oh, yeah, and First Aid Sprayâ„¢.

In Silent Hill anything can happen, and really, no amount of firepower will _really_ keep you safe.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 30, 2010)

Runefox said:


> In Silent Hill anything can happen, and really, no amount of firepower will _really_ keep you safe.


 
Probably because your gun would turn into a demon and try to eat you.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 30, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I chose Silent Hill because I'm a sadistic bastard who would be more than interested in seeing my deepest fears and insecurities manifest themselves into physical form. :V
> *
> and the whole chain/rust look of the "other" Silent Hill turns me on *is cool.



=3 

I still voted Raccoon City though, less paranormal shit. Zombies I know how to kill, demonic forces... eh not so much. >.<


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 30, 2010)

Raccoon City...cause eventually you gotta get out of town or it will get nuked, thus why I love the Resident Evil: Outbreak Series


----------



## Garreth (Mar 30, 2010)

Racoon city. The most horrifying thing that will come out of that city is bad voice acting.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone care to explain exactly what is going on in this thread to a puzzled fox?


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 30, 2010)

Raccoon City.

It's bad enough I dread even popping in a copy of Silent Hill into my Playstation as it is. D:


----------



## Molotov (Mar 30, 2010)

No way, in hell, am I waltzing in a school, at night, with those mini demons cryiing out like children.

I'll take my chances in Raccoon City. EMERGENCY DODGING [/woooosh~]


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 30, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Racoon city. The most horrifying thing that will come out of that city is bad voice acting.


and "Jill Sandwiches"


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 30, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Anyone care to explain exactly what is going on in this thread to a puzzled fox?



Which of these two horror-filled cities from video games would you rather be stuck in? 

A simple enough question.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 30, 2010)

Racoon city. There always a way out in the end, but eventualy your thrown back it to repeat it all anew.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 30, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Which of these two horror-filled cities from video games would you rather be stuck in?
> 
> A simple enough question.



But the thing is, I've never heard of either of them.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I chose Silent Hill because I'm a sadistic bastard who would be more than interested in seeing my deepest fears and insecurities manifest themselves into physical form. :V
> 
> and the whole chain/rust look of the "other" Silent Hill _turns me on_ is cool.


I too would be curious what my version of Silent Hill would be.

It probably would be filled with you people trying to rape me.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 30, 2010)

Raccoon city.

I have a deep fear of drowning. My Silent Hill would be boring. It would just flood.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 30, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> But the thing is, I've never heard of either of them.


 
 Racoon city is from the game Resident Evil

Silent Hill from the game Silent Hill


----------



## Kajet (Mar 30, 2010)

I kinda wanna say Silent hill, just to see what it'd be like for me, BUT assuming I don't run into any tyrants or Mr. X's or such Raccoon City would probably be easier to run from.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow, a lot of you have some major skeletons in your closet if you'd rather Raccoon City than whatever form Silent Hill takes due to your mind.

Remember that its fucked up nature, for the most part, is due to the mentality of those who've gone into the town. Plus how much they've fucked up morally.  Silent Hill, unless we're speaking Movie variety, is pretty much the only survivable choice.  You can eventually leave Silent Hill, after all, without too much difficulty (often times they were not so much stuck inside the town, as unwilling to leave).  For Raccoon City, you're locked in by a quarantine.  In a town of tens of thousands of zombies and other critters.


----------



## SpartaDog (Mar 30, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Wow, a lot of you have some major skeletons in your closet if you'd rather Raccoon City than whatever form Silent Hill takes due to your mind.
> 
> Remember that its fucked up nature, for the most part, is due to the mentality of those who've gone into the town. Plus how much they've fucked up morally. Silent Hill, unless we're speaking Movie variety, is pretty much the only survivable choice. You can eventually leave Silent Hill, after all, without too much difficulty (often times they were not so much stuck inside the town, as unwilling to leave). For Raccoon City, you're locked in by a quarantine. In a town of tens of thousands of zombies and other critters.


 
This.

Plus, Pyramid Head.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 30, 2010)

Silent Hill, cause I'm a glutton for fear at times.


----------



## Willow (Mar 30, 2010)

Yea I'm pretty much screwed...I'd choose Silent Hill..I'm a terrible masochist, I take punishment and because I dressed up as Pyramid Head and got second in a costume contest..but I'd probably end up hiding most of the time if I went there, same with Raccoon City

I'd rather just go to Ravenholm with my grav gun and fight my way through hordes of headcrabs...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea I'm pretty much screwed...I'd choose Silent Hill..I'm a terrible masochist, I take punishment and because I dressed up as Pyramid Head and got second in a costume contest..but I'd probably end up hiding most of the time if I went there, same with Raccoon City
> 
> I'd rather just go to Ravenholm with my grav gun and fight my way through hordes of headcrabs...


RAVENHOLDM WAS NIE LIEK TEH COUNTRYSIDES!

Anyways I would love to see the fucked up shit Silent Hill would throw at a furry. It would be so creepy. SILENT HILL 6: FURRY EDITION


----------



## Willow (Mar 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> RAVENHOLDM WAS NIE LIEK TEH COUNTRYSIDES!
> 
> Anyways I would love to see the fucked up shit Silent Hill would throw at a furry. It would be so creepy. SILENT HILL 6: FURRY EDITION


THERE WERE NO BIRDS SINGING AND THE PANTS WERE DEAD

It's only a matter of time...


----------



## Jelly (Mar 30, 2010)

Silent Hill so I can come to terms with my demons, instead of just being eaten alive.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> THERE WERE NO BIRDS SINGING AND THE PANTS WERE DEAD
> 
> It's only a matter of time...



AND THE DIRT WAS BLOODY AND MESSY FROM HEADCRABS

Silent Hill always has horribly disturbing sexual undertones with it's monsters. Can you imagine furry themed ones? Fuck that shit would be horrifying.


----------



## Willow (Mar 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> AND THE DIRT WAS BLOODY AND MESSY FROM HEADCRABS
> 
> Silent Hill always has horribly disturbing sexual undertones with it's monsters. Can you imagine furry themed ones? Fuck that shit would be horrifying.


When you say sexual undertones...this guy comes to mind..


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> When you say sexual undertones...this guy comes to mind..


Those things were hilarious. I forgot what they were called though... something daddy?


----------



## Willow (Mar 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Those things were hilarious. I forgot what they were called though... something daddy?


Abstract daddy

I haven't actually gotten to the part of SH2 where you fight him, but I looked up a lot of information on the games..child molester...that is all.. :/


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Abstract daddy
> 
> I haven't actually gotten to the part of SH2 where you fight him, but I looked up a lot of information on the games..child molester...that is all.. :/


YES! 

I honestly never played SH2 but my best friend brought his copy over and showed me all the crazy stuff, abstract daddy included. I don't know why but I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Willow (Mar 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YES!
> 
> I honestly never played SH2 but my best friend brought his copy over and showed me all the crazy stuff, abstract daddy included. I don't know why but I thought it was hilarious.


I'm stuck in the hospital... D:


----------



## Jelly (Mar 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm stuck in the hospital... D:



That's pretty much the best part.
I love the music. It's like a cash register full of quarters in a tumble-dryer.


----------



## Willow (Mar 30, 2010)

Jelly said:


> That's pretty much the best part.
> I love the music. It's like a cash register full of quarters in a tumble-dryer.


I'm stuck in the one room with those damn ceiling monsters..I don't have the ammo to fight all three of them though so I've been trying to fight 'em of with a wooden plank...it's not working...


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 30, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Wow, a lot of you have some major skeletons in your closet if you'd rather Raccoon City than whatever form Silent Hill takes due to your mind.
> 
> Remember that its fucked up nature, for the most part, is due to the mentality of those who've gone into the town. Plus how much they've fucked up morally.  Silent Hill, unless we're speaking Movie variety, is pretty much the only survivable choice.  You can eventually leave Silent Hill, after all, without too much difficulty (often times they were not so much stuck inside the town, as unwilling to leave).  For Raccoon City, you're locked in by a quarantine.  In a town of tens of thousands of zombies and other critters.



I've only seen the movie Silent Hill, which seems rather worse than just zombies.

Of course.if it goes by by your deepest fear, it would be perfectly unsurvivable to me. My biggest fear is inescapable doom. 

"Welcome to Silent Hill, you now have a live grenade in your intestines. Goodbye" 
"FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU"


----------



## Willow (Mar 30, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> I've only seen the movie Silent Hill, which seems rather worse than just zombies.
> 
> Of course.if it goes by by your deepest fear, it would be perfectly unsurvivable to me. My biggest fear is inescapable doom.
> 
> ...


Silent Hill is the foggiest, dirtiest place ever...just entering the town will give you tetanus instantly


----------



## Zydala (Mar 30, 2010)

Third option! Willamette, Colorado!

It's okay. I've covered wars, ya know.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 30, 2010)

Silent Hill. Why? Pyramid Head. :3~~~~


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 30, 2010)

skittle said:


> Silent Hill. Why? Pyramid Head. :3~~~~



I have an image now of Pyramid Head running away from you screaming "FURRIES! FURRIES ARE TRYING TO RAPE ME!"


----------



## kiro02 (Mar 30, 2010)

zesty said:


> Raccoon City or Silent Hill? Which would you go to?  No you can't turn back, lol.
> 
> Where and why?  And if you pick Silent Hill, your why better be awesome.
> 
> I was talking with my friend and we both agreed with Raccoon City.  I mean, at least you can shoot your way out.  Silent Hill usually has to LET you out, and it loooovveess company.


well if you follow how silent hill 2 worked you get out when YOU make amends with yourself. 1,3 and 5 all had to do with the people either being involved in the birth of the "god" or pissing it off. either way i'd go to raccon city. mmm running from mr. x while having a knife fight with yawn. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHksYdf2P8A im tottaly sure you could fend off a giant snake with a knife but my reason for raccon city is mostly the fact that resident evil is what started me on my horror genre adventures. you should make a third option for the himuro mansion from fatal frame


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 30, 2010)

You know what? Screw it. I'm just going to live out my days in a miserable apartment as a meatslave to the Combine in City 17.


----------



## garoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Hey, at least at Raccoon City, you know what you're in for. Pack an M4 and a shitton of ammo and you're probably good - Oh, yeah, and First Aid Sprayâ„¢.
> 
> In Silent Hill anything can happen, and really, no amount of firepower will _really_ keep you safe.


 
Don't forget ink ribbons, can't survive without those 

I'd probably go to Raccoon City, partly because I've never played Silent Hill  and partly because with zombies you know what you're dealing with


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 30, 2010)

I'll take psychological horror and whatever my mind creates to scare me than run-of-the-mill zombies from Resident Evil.


----------



## Willow (Mar 30, 2010)

garoose said:


> Don't forget ink ribbons, can't survive without those
> 
> I'd probably go to Raccoon City, partly because I've never played Silent Hill  and partly because with zombies you know what you're dealing with


But if you can't find any ink ribbons then you're screwed, unless you go to that little Spanish village or Africa...


----------



## garoose (Mar 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But if you can't find any ink ribbons then you're screwed, unless you go to that little Spanish village or Africa...


 
Oh yeah, good point, all I had then was a magical briefcase.












What'ra buying stranger????


----------



## Chiper12 (Mar 30, 2010)

Glaice said:


> I'll take psychological horror and whatever my mind creates to scare me than run-of-the-mill zombies from Resident Evil.



This, and because I'd rather have some kind of option on how I'll likely die then just being eaten alive by zombies/zombiedogs.


----------



## Kajet (Mar 30, 2010)

I fail to understand why pyramid head keeps showing up since he was part of Jame's Silent Hill, and not really something that should keep showing up.


----------



## Mykell (Mar 30, 2010)

Kajet said:


> I fail to understand why pyramid head keeps showing up since he was part of Jame's Silent Hill, and not really something that should keep showing up.



The director of the movie actually had a good point to this question.  Everything is a product of James and his dillusions, but pyramid head was supposedly an actual figure in the town's history.  Not to mention that monsters manifest in different ways in each game, so who is to say that they all strictly come from his mind?


----------



## Willow (Mar 30, 2010)

garoose said:


> Oh yeah, good point, all I had then was a magical briefcase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whaddaya sellin'??


----------



## garoose (Mar 30, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Whaddaya sellin'??


 
woot that was just what I was waiting for haha


----------



## kjustice (Mar 30, 2010)

raccoon city love resident evil games, but i would prefere to stay where i am at, lol


----------



## Willow (Mar 30, 2010)

garoose said:


> woot that was just what I was waiting for haha


Come back anytime


----------



## garoose (Mar 30, 2010)

kjustice said:


> raccoon city love resident evil games, but i would prefere to stay where i am at, lol


 
NOT AN OPTION!!!

*zombies smash through your window and drag you away*


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 30, 2010)

Silent Hill is ten times scarier, so I'll play it safe with Raccoon City, thanks.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Mar 30, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Hey, at least at Raccoon City, you know what you're in for. Pack an M4 and a shitton of ammo and you're probably good - Oh, yeah, and First Aid Sprayâ„¢.
> 
> In Silent Hill anything can happen, and really, no amount of firepower will _really_ keep you safe.


 
^This

Besides, the monsters there are slow as hell. Very predictable.


----------



## garoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> ^This
> 
> Besides, the monsters there are slow as hell. Very predictable.


 

Not the crows *shudders*


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 30, 2010)

Silent Hill, because Heather is hot as hell and I want to bang the shit out of her.


----------



## garoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Silent Hill, because Heather is hot as hell and I want to bang the shit out of her.


 
I've never heard more solid logic


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 30, 2010)

garoose said:


> I've never heard more solid logic



She's way hotter than Milla Jovovich, in case you were wondering.


----------



## garoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> She's way hotter than Milla Jovovich, in case you were wondering.


 
I'm always wondering


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 30, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Silent Hill, because Heather is hot as hell and I want to bang the shit out of her.


You say that like she'd have sex with you. 

Especially with all the demons running around. That's romantic.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 30, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You say that like she'd have sex with you.
> 
> Especially with all the demons running around. That's romantic.


Nothing's more of a turn on like Pyramid Head ripping someone's skin off.

Sad part is, for some people that's true.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 30, 2010)

Everyone who said "Raccoon City, it's easy it's just zombies".  Uh huh, yeah.  Tell me this:  When you get attacked by a murder of crows, or watch a swarm of finger-sized bees swarm towards you, you need only be scratched once, and you're armed with a solid-slug weapon, where exactly is the "easiness" in that?

Silent Hill's the better choice, provided you don't have skeletons in your closet.  Raped someone?  Murdered someone?  Lead to the wrongful imprisonment and eventual execution of someone?  Tortured shit-tons of animals for shits and giggles?  Yeah, Raccoon City is for you then.  If you're relatively clean, though, there's very little reason you couldn't pull a Cartman and bug-out.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 30, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You say that like she'd have sex with you.
> 
> Especially with all the demons running around. That's romantic.



AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH GO DO SOMETHING PAINFUL TO YOURSELF


----------



## Envy (Mar 30, 2010)

Mykell said:


> The director of the movie actually had a good point to this question.  Everything is a product of James and his dillusions, but pyramid head was supposedly an actual figure in the town's history.  Not to mention that monsters manifest in different ways in each game, so who is to say that they all strictly come from his mind?



I think if there was any justification, it would be that Pyramid Head's form is that of a warped executioner, and thus that he would be suitable to punish anyone... But his actions would be based on the character's psychological problems.

So basically, James was sexually repressed, so Pyramid Head rapes things in his view. If someone in Silent Hill was an agorophobic, presumably he'd spend all his time tearing open doors and breaking windows.

I'm not completely hesitant to Pyramid head reappearing, but I think I would prefer if he just stay in Silent Hill.




Kangaroo_Boy said:


> You know what? Screw it. I'm just going to live out my days in a miserable apartment as a meatslave to the Combine in City 17.



Until you one day find a hole in your wall that leads to a subway C:

-----

My answer would be Silent Hill. Simply put, i think in Silent Hill I have a very real chance of surviving.

In fact, I have a theory. If it's right, there's no chance I won't.

Spoiler tag for massive SH1 through 4 spoilers.


Spoiler



Silent Hill, on it's own, is incapable of killing a person. Think about it; how many people have died directly as a result of Silent Hill?

The Nurse in SH1, Maria in SH2 several times. Both arguably never truly existed. Eddie died because of James, another human, and Walter's victims in 4 were killed by Walter using the town's power. Cybil was possessed in 1, and Eileen in 4, but both of those are because of the cult - an outside force - and not the town proper.

It is possible, even likely, that Silent Hill cannot kill a living person on it's own... Though it has driven at least one to suicide.



So basically, it's possibly-survive and become a better person for it, or likely die. I choose the former.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 30, 2010)

Raccoon City, odds are it was a established during the Cold War so most government building will be hardened structures with Fallout Shelters down below. just pack up on the canned food, water, ammo, various other supplies, and wait for the missile. and i have to many fears to go to Silent Hill, one being no place to hide, being unprepared, loneliness, and being unable to escape. yeah, id be fucked in Silent Hill but could survive Raccoon City.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 30, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Raccoon City, odds are it was a established during the Cold War so most government building will be hardened structures with Fallout Shelters down below.


There's a worm that multiplies its species number by 500 times.  Possibly every two weeks. And can crunch through concrete like candy.  Have fun with that plan.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 30, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> I have an image now of Pyramid Head running away from you screaming "FURRIES! FURRIES ARE TRYING TO RAPE ME!"


Hahahahahhahahahahahaha. <3



Mykell said:


> The director of the movie actually had a good point to this question. Everything is a product of James and his dillusions, but pyramid head was supposedly an actual figure in the town's history. Not to mention that monsters manifest in different ways in each game, so who is to say that they all strictly come from his mind?


What about the TWO pyramid heads in 3?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 30, 2010)

Attaman said:


> There's a worm that multiplies its species number by 500 times.  Possibly every two weeks. And can crunch through concrete like candy.  Have fun with that plan.



well all i really need to do is find an outlying building with a Fallout Shelter, which often have concrete, lead, more concrete with steel beams in it,  and other various matireals, then after the blast i have about 1 to 1 1/2 hours to make it outside of the city before the actual Fallout, which the remaining zombies, if any, will be easily dispatched. though that worm, strange but i could probably get out of dodge. Silent Hill though, i would shoot myself out of fear.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Mar 30, 2010)

Raccoon City, because screw Pyramid Head...Nemesis is more badass anyway.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 30, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> well all i really need to do is find an outlying building with a Fallout Shelter, which often have concrete, lead, more concrete with steel beams in it,


  And, question:  How do you plan to get out once they drop the atomic bomb on the city?  

Also, problem with your plan:  You say you have about an hour / hour and a half between the bomb dropping and radiation getting you?  Riddle me this, batman:  V-Act and Crimson Heads. How do you deal with the fact that, now, many of the (very few) surviving Zombies are now _runners_?

Plus, it's highly likely the shelters are already crammed, horribly maintained, filled with some BOW, inaccessible, or all the above.  Recall that Officer Brian, as well as pretty much every politician in Raccoon City, was about as corrupt as you can get without wearing the Umbrella logo on your sleeve.

EDIT:  The more you read about Resident Evil, the more you realize that it is pretty much the luckiest planet in that every factor that could possibly have said "Fuck you" to the world was averted.  Consider for instance that the T-Virus can turn sharks into Megalodons on crack, and common house-plants into multi-story monstrosities.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 30, 2010)

Attaman said:


> And, question:  How do you plan to get out once they drop the atomic bomb on the city?
> 
> Also, problem with your plan:  You say you have about an hour / hour and a half between the bomb dropping and radiation getting you?  Riddle me this, batman:  V-Act and Crimson Heads. How do you deal with the fact that, now, many of the (very few) surviving Zombies are now _runners_?
> 
> Plus, it's highly likely the shelters are already crammed, horribly maintained, filled with some BOW, inaccessible, or all the above.  Recall that Officer Brian, as well as pretty much every politician in Raccoon City, was about as corrupt as you can get without wearing the Umbrella logo on your sleeve.



zombies dont run, it dosent make sense in the least on how decomposing flesh and muscle can move a high speeds after rigormortis and deterioration without coming apart. and the crimsons will be highly weakened if not just gone from the blast, if umbrella could erect a wall around the metro area in only a number of hours then its not a large area (even if umbrella had a budget bigger than the U.S. national debt), more of a walk. more than likely the shelters will also be long forgoten if not used as office space and people will be closer to the outlands of the metro trying to get out then look for shelter and ride it out. but again for Silent Hill it varies from person to person, the things i fear, i fear for a reason.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 30, 2010)

Wait, you're going by Resident Evil Movie?  That's worse for you!  In that world, all Zombies are runners and the world's about to turn into a giant dustball.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll take my chance with an Zombie elephant, I just gotta find an umbrella Facility or pull and Resident Evil Outbreak and find 7 other folks to try and escape the city


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 31, 2010)

Raccoon, easy...


----------



## FoxBody (Mar 31, 2010)

Raccoon City. I'll take zombies over the crazy shit my mind would come up with any day


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 31, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Everyone who said "Raccoon City, it's easy it's just zombies".  Uh huh, yeah.  Tell me this:  When you get attacked by a murder of crows, or watch a swarm of finger-sized bees swarm towards you, you need only be scratched once, and you're armed with a solid-slug weapon, where exactly is the "easiness" in that?
> 
> Silent Hill's the better choice, provided you don't have skeletons in your closet.  Raped someone?  Murdered someone?  Lead to the wrongful imprisonment and eventual execution of someone?  Tortured shit-tons of animals for shits and giggles?  Yeah, Raccoon City is for you then.  If you're relatively clean, though, there's very little reason you couldn't pull a Cartman and bug-out.



I'm not sure how it works in the Silent Hill games, but some random people got fucked over pretty hard in the movie...

Also: I still say that since my biggest fears (that I know of) are inescapable doom and miserable failure, my odds of surviving a living nightmare involving either/both of those are rather slim.


----------



## Delta (Mar 31, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> I'm not sure how it works in the Silent Hill games, but some random people got fucked over pretty hard in the movie...
> 
> Also: I still say that since my biggest fears (that I know of) are inescapable doom and miserable failure, my odds of surviving a living nightmare involving either/both of those are rather slim.



You see, I'm kinda fucked either way here.
My biggest fear is being eaten alive so either path whether I survive or not, is going to leave me a terrible wreck. 

However, I'd much rather know what Im dealing with, than not.

Zombies, Zombie Dogs, Hunters, Giant Bugs, Crows? Fine.

The deepest most sickening fears I have manipulated and materialized in abominations I can't even begin to explain? Fuck that.

Besides, Raccoon City has: Gun stores, a survivable storyline and my favorite other living people who want to GTFO just as bad as I do.

I also have a phobia of no escape and desperate situations. Silent Hill is not even close to candidate for "Fucked up places I'd choose if I HAD to go to a fucked up place." 

Shit, the Ishimura ranks higher on that list than Silent Hill for me.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 31, 2010)

zesty said:


> Raccoon City or Silent Hill? Which would you go to?  No you can't turn back, lol.
> 
> Where and why?  And if you pick Silent Hill, your why better be awesome.
> 
> I was talking with my friend and we both agreed with Raccoon City.  I mean, at least you can shoot your way out.  Silent Hill usually has to LET you out, and it loooovveess company.


Silent Hill.

It's a more terrible place, and it would give me the chance to better myself.


----------



## Barak (Mar 31, 2010)

Racoon City....Why ?

You only need a gun, and some reflexe and you are out. 

Silent hill......There would be water everywhere for me....or old perv trying to rape me....And there would be country music.....


----------



## Attaman (Mar 31, 2010)

Barak said:


> You only need a gun, and some reflexe and you are out.


  You have a pistol, it has ten shots.  There is a swarm of bees.  They number "lots".  You have good reflexes.  What do you do now?


----------



## Willow (Mar 31, 2010)

all this talk of Silent Hill, I feel the urge to go and play SH2 now..


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Mar 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> all this talk of Silent Hill, I feel the urge to go and play SH2 now..


 
I'm fixing to go play RE:3 Nemesis. "S.T.A.R.S.!"


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 31, 2010)

Attaman said:


> You have a pistol, it has ten shots.  There is a swarm of bees.  They number &quot;lots&quot;.  You have good reflexes.  What do you do now?



Close the windows and doors?

I assume there's SOME way to deal with them, otherwise the games would be very short. 

Even if they only survive because they're the main characters and have the "Gordan Freeman" power, I would still rather be in Raccoon city and just become an hero than die twitching and seizing on the ground in my own hell.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 1, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> I'm fixing to go play RE:3 Nemesis. "S.T.A.R.S.!"


 
STAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 1, 2010)

You're screwed either way. Racoon City cause I'll take my chances with some zombies than Pyramid Head.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

surrealist choice made


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> You're screwed either way. Racoon City cause I'll take my chances with some zombies than Pyramid Head.


You can outrun Pyramid Head though..


----------



## zesty (Apr 1, 2010)

I love these answers :]  Some valid points made about Silent Hill, too.  Though I have enough skeletons in my closet that I would rather deal with zombies than my own worst nightmares


----------

